# NoClassDefFoundError bei JasperReports



## Nurtak (30. Sep 2009)

Guten Abend

Ich habe in iReport (3.6) im Designer ein jrxml erstellt. Ich kann mir in iReport eine Vorschau anzeigen lassen und auch das Drucken funktioniert einwandfrei. Wenn ich die jrxml-Datein in Java selber kompilieren will, erhalte ich immer eine Exception auf der Zeile bei der er kompilieren sollte: 'Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/codehaus/groovy/control/CompilationFailedException'

Brauche ich wirklich noch weitere Bilbiotheken? Ich habe BeanUtils (1.8), Collections (3.2.1), Digester (2.0), Logging (1.1.1) und JasperReports (3.6) bereits im Buildpath.

Ich wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was ich alles brauche um mein jrxml zu kompilieren.


Hier noch der eigentlich simple Javacode:

```
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRException;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperCompileManager;

public class FirstReportCompile {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			
			System.out.println("Compiling report...");		
			JasperCompileManager.compileReportToFile("Pfad/zum/File.jrxml");			
			System.out.println("Done!");

		} catch (JRException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## y0dA (2. Okt 2009)

Passen die JARS von Jasperreport überein (also jene von iReport und jene die du im Projekt hast)?

Andere Frage, warum möchtest du eigentlich die .jrxml in Java kompilieren? Eigentlich kompiliere ich selbige immer im iReport weil ich für meine Applikationen nur das .jasper benötige.

mfg


----------



## Nurtak (13. Okt 2009)

Nein, die stimmen nicht überein. Im iReport Verzeichnis hat es insgesammt über 1000 JARs, welche davon für Jasper verwendet werden erkenne ich nicht. Ich hätte anstatt groovy-1.6.5/lib/groovy-1.6.5.jar einfach das groovy-1.6.5/embeddable/groovy-all-1.6.5.jar nehmen sollen. Dann folgen keine weiteren Fehler. Meine Version vom Definitive Guide to JasperReports ist offenbar mit 2 Jahren völlig out of date. Dort wird nichts von Groovy erwähnt. Bei Google Books findet man aber das aktuelle.

Vielen Dank nochmals für den Tipp mit dem Kompilieren, ich hatte zwar die Menüs durchsucht, konnte aber nur die Einstellungen wohin das .jasper-File soll finden. Das es ein Knopf, genau in der Mitte vom Gui ist habe ich übersehen


----------

